#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  >  Μηδενική αμοιβή - υποχρεωτική απαλλαγή από ΤΕΕ?

## jimalexandrou

Καλησπέρα,
Επειδή έζησα άλλη μια ιστορία καθημερινής τρέλας μεταξύ ΤΕΕ και εφορίας που σίγουρα μπορεί να τύχει και σε άλλους συναδέλφους, θα ήθελα ειλικρινά να ακούσω απόψεις πάνω στο θέμα...
Πρόκειται να βγάλω άδεια σε οικόπεδο 50% δικό μου και 50% του αδελφού μου. Η άδεια θα βγει στα ονόματά μας με ποσοστά 50-50 (δύο ίδια διαμερίσματα). Δεν θα εισπράξω καμία αμοιβή (προφανώς).
Είπα να κάνω απαλλαγή αμοιβών από το ΤΕΕ. Μου ζήτησαν άτυπη δωρεά από τη ΔΟΥ για το τμήμα της αμοιβής που αναλογεί στον αδελφό μου, παρόλο που πρόκειται για ιδιοκατοίκηση και στα δικαιολογητικά του ΤΕΕ γράφει ότι σε τέτοια περίπτωση δεν απαιτείται (η εξήγηση ήταν ότι είναι λάθος γραμμένο και θέλουμε να το αλλάξουμε εδώ και καιρό αλλά δεν το έχουμε καταφέρει ακόμα). Πάω λοιπόν στη ΔΟΥ να καταθέσω τη δήλωση άτυπης δωρεάς, χωρίς να γράφω πάνω συγκεκριμένο ποσό αμοιβής γιατί έτσι ακριβώς μου είπε να κάνω η υπάλληλος στο ΤΕΕ. Οπότε μου λέει η εφοριακός ότι στο ποσό άτυπης δωρεάς πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να μπει το σύνολο της νόμιμης αμοιβής που αντιστοιχεί στον αδελφό μου (15000€ περίπου!) το οποίο θα συνυπολογίζεται, πλέον, στο όριο του αφορολόγητου που ισχύει για δωρεές μεταξύ αδελφών (30000€). Όταν αναρωτήθηκα φωναχτά και γιατί να μην κόψω απλά μια αμοιβή 50€, εννοείται ότι δεν είχε κάποιο επιχείρημα περί του αντιθέτου. Στη συνέχεια μίλησα τηλεφωνικά με το ΤΕΕ και μου είπαν ότι πρώτη φορά ζητάει η ΔΟΥ να αναγραφεί η νόμιμη αμοιβή, ότι αυτή είναι η προβλεπόμενη διαδικασία για την απαλλαγή και, όταν επέμεινα, ότι μπορώ να κόψω ό,τι ποσό θέλω αλλά μπορεί να έχω πρόβλημα από την εφορία σε έλεγχο (ανέφεραν ξεκάθαρα ότι το ΤΕΕ δεν κάνει τέτοιου είδους ελέγχους και ότι η ΥΔΟΜ δεν ασχολείται με αυτά).   

Μετά απ' όλα τα παραπάνω, ρωτώ με το φτωχό μου το μυαλό:
1. Τι νόημα έχει πια η απαλλαγή αμοιβής από το ΤΕΕ? Δεν μπορώ να κόψω μηδενική έτσι και αλλιώς (με ιδιωτικό συμφωνητικό εννοείται) για ΟΠΟΙΟΝΔΗΠΟΤΕ (θεωρητικά) θέλω? Τι θα σου πει δηλαδή η εφορία, γιατί δεν πήρες λεφτά από τον αδελφό σου? Ακόμα περισσότερο, χρειάζεται να πάρω απαλλαγή από το ΤΕΕ για τη δική μου αμοιβή?!
2. Οι ΥΔΟΜ ζητάνε το χαρτί απαλλαγής του ΤΕΕ και, αν ναι, με βάση ποιο Νόμο?

----------


## Xάρης

Οι ελάχιστες αμοιβές έχουν καταργηθεί ήδη από το 2011.
Οι νόμιμες αμοιβές, οι οποίες παρεμπιπτόντως δεν έχουν καθορισθεί για όλες τις εργασίες μηχανικού, έχουν λόγο ύπαρξης μόνο για τον προσδιορισμό του τέλους 3% υπέρ ΤΣΜΕΔΕ+ΕΜΠ.

Συνεπώς, δεν βλέπω τον λόγο να ζητήσεις από το ΤΕΕ απαλλαγή από την αμοιβή.
Γιατί; Για να γλιτώσεις το 3%; Το τίμημα θα είναι να μπλέξεις με την εφορία όπως μας έδωσες να καταλάβουμε.
Οπότε καλύτερα να δηλώσεις ως συμβατική=συμφωνηθείσα αμοιβή 0€, να ανεβάσεις και ένα σχετικό συμφωνητικό στο σύστημα αμοιβών του ΤΕΕ και μην μπλέκεσαι με την εφορία, δωρεές κ.λπ..

Οι ΥΔΟΜ θα ζητήσουν τον υπολογισμό της νόμιμης αμοιβής ώστε να δουν ποιο είναι το 3%, θα ζητήσουν την απόδειξη πληρωμής του 3%, θα ζητήσουν το ΦΕΜ και κακώς κατά τη γνώμη μου το συμφωνητικό βάσει του οποίου υπολογίστηκε το ΦΕΜ.

----------


## jimalexandrou

Ευχαριστώ Χάρη, πάντως το 3% του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ/ΕΜΠ δεν το γλιτώνεις έτσι και αλλιώς (ακόμα και με απαλλαγή) αφού πάει στη νόμιμη. Οπότε ούτε εγώ βλέπω οποιοδήποτε λόγο να το κάνω, εκτός αν μου το ζητήσει ξεκάθαρα η ΥΔΟΜ (αύριο θα πάω παρεμπιπτόντως). Όπως και να χει, είναι μεγάλη ξεφτίλα να λειτουργεί ακόμα το ΤΕΕ με νόμους και, κυρίως, νοοτροπία του 1956...

----------


## asak

Δυστυχώς φίλε μου οι νοοτροπίες αυτές δεν είναι του 1956. Είναι σοσιαλ-αριστερές νοοτροπίες που εφαρμόστηκαν αρκετά αργότερα στην Ελλάδα. Και δυστυχώς ακόμα και σήμερα, η ζωή στην Ελλάδα περιτριγυρίζεται από νοοτροπίες που μόνο στα κράτη του πρώην ανατολικού μπλοκ θα ταίριαζαν.

----------


## jimalexandrou

Πολύ σωστά. Το θέμα είναι ότι πολλά από αυτά τα κράτη, πλέον, μας έχουν ξεπεράσει σε όλα... Παρεμπιπτόντως, η ΥΔΟΜ μου είπε ξεκάθαρα σήμερα να κόψω ένα πενηντάρικο και να μην ασχοληθώ με ΤΕΕ ή εφορία...

----------


## Xάρης

Κόψε και 0€ ή αν θέλεις 0,01€ αρκεί να υπάρχει σχετικό συμφωνητικό που θα ανεβάσεις στο σύστημα αμοιβών του ΤΕΕ. Είσαι νόμιμος, δεν πληρώνεις ΦΕΜ, πληρώνεις μόνο το 3% επί της νόμιμης αμοιβής υπέρ ΤΣΜΕΔΕ+ΤΕΕ και δεν ασχολείσαι καθόλου με την εφορία.

----------


## asak

Όσο ακόμα η δημόσια διοίκηση ασχολείται με αμοιβές ιδιωτών, το καθεστώς και οι νοοτροπίες που λέγαμε παραπάνω δεν λένε να φύγουν.

----------

